# second hand saddle shops?



## Charlie77 (21 February 2013)

Any shops in the south east that sell second hand , in  the old days you could pay for a saddle try it for a week and then return it if not right by the end of the week any shops still do this? id like a dressage saddle but am  reluctant to bye a saddle that i have never sat on my horse  obviously you get what ever looked at by a master saddler.


----------



## humblepie (21 February 2013)

Not really south east but Wadswicks at Corsham do. Not sure about Calcutts


----------



## Charlie77 (21 February 2013)

Ooh never even heard of them! Thank you possible road trip?!


----------



## alsxx (21 February 2013)

Penfolds saddlery in Sussex do this, they take a deposit on your credit card and iirc you have to return them the next day....


----------



## undertheweather (21 February 2013)

Charlie77 said:



			Ooh never even heard of them! Thank you possible road trip?!
		
Click to expand...

Wadswick weren't interested when I didn't have more than £500 to spend on a saddle  

I had 4 saddles to part ex plus £400 cash but they wouldn't take any of my saddles (A thorowgood T6, wintec VSD, GFS GP and a swaine) and didn't have any saddles under £400. 

I used to live up in Rugby where I was lucky to have Tower Farm. Miss it so much!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 February 2013)

A lot of independent saddle fitters will bring out a selection of second-hand saddles to fit if they have a rough idea of the build and shape of the horse. Most of my saddles have been bought this way you would most likely have to pay for the fitting but if you end up buying one then that fee is often taken off.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (22 February 2013)

Try Calcutts in Sutton Scotney


----------



## kaluki (23 February 2013)

Buttons in Chobham near Westend Woking has a huge range of 2nd hand saddles.


----------



## Charlie77 (23 February 2013)

Lots of shops to look at x sussex by the sea, im  sure this i what I'll end up doing any way just feel you end up paying more than you would privately, for the same saddle and its not like we wouldn't have them fitted by a professional at the end of the day x


----------



## Milanesa (23 February 2013)

If u r near Berkshire Millwheel tack shop have loads of saddles and a master saddler that comes out with them, not sure how far they travel though...


----------



## Keenjean (23 February 2013)

Penfolds or try Chaskits in tunbridge wells - both have a good selection and will let you take them to try.


----------

